# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  هاني متواسي - انا جاي على بالي

## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]مرحبا

انا حبيت اني اطرح هذا الموضوع عشان أصحح معلومات بعض الشباب والشابات

أغنية : أنا جاي على بالي ,, 

سمعت إنه اغلب الناس بتعرف انها لفادي اندراوس - مشترك ستار اكاديمي !!

فأنا جاي اوضحلكم الصورة الصح !!

هاي الأغنية للفنان الأردن : هاني متواسي

وهي كلمات وألحان : زيد مضحي

        وتوزيع : علاء وردي

        وطبعا ,, إنتاج راديو فن 

والأغنية نازلة من اول سنة 2006

بس مش عارف ليش ما حدا بيعرف لمين !!

عالعموم هذا الفيديوكليب تبع الأغنية




وشكرا[/align]

----------


## mylife079

شكرا الك حلوة الاغنيه

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]العفو[/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أغنية رائعة وانت اروع

انا من زمان بعرف انها لهاني متواسي ما رح اضيع بصوتو الرائع

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]شكرا يا زعبي والله انك انت الرائع !!

وتحياتنا لهاني متواسي كمان اللي خليته يدخل على الموقع امبارح وشاف الموضوع هذا  :SnipeR (51): [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]الي ما سمع الأغنيه هاي و ما بحبها 

بيكون ما بيفهم شي بالحب 

مشكور سليم[/align]

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]حبيبي خالد

 كبيييير

شكرا على مرورك يا معلم[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أغنيه رائعه متلك يا سليم 

مشكور على الاغنيه يا احلى دي جي

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]تسلم معااااذ

مشكور على ردك الررررررررائع يا باشا[/align]

----------


## الولهان

أغنيه رائعه

----------

